# Bass fishing in Evans GA Betty's Branch Savannah River



## jbsadler (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! My name is Jack. I am new to the GON forum. I used to fish a lot when I was younger and I am slowly getting back into it. I live in Augusta, GA and have been out on the Savannah River a few times through Betty's Branch via Riverside Park in Evans. Has anyone on here had any luck bass fishing in Betty's Branch or the upper Savannah River below J. Strom Thurmond Dam? A group of us are going back out this Saturday morning around 0600 and was wondering what the fish were hitting out there. I mainly stick to cranks and spinner bait with an occasional frog or Texas Rig worm hitting the bridges, docks, and grassy banks under the shade of the trees. There is also a spot near Stevens Creek that has a lot of stumps that I was thinking about hitting with a square bill mid level crank. Any suggestons? Thanks in advance!


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 10, 2011)

Many years ago when we lived in Evans, I used to fish it with my b-i-l a good bit.  We caught some really nice fish there.  Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## jbsadler (Aug 12, 2011)

*Pics*

Thanks! I will post up pictures of our catch!


----------



## dpfman7 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have fished it a few times. My advice is take a right out of betty's branch and head up to deep step. There are two entrances to deep step. One creek channel on the left, and further up there is a wider entrance. What type of boat are you fishing out of?


----------



## jbsadler (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks! I'll be fishing out of the 18' Lowe in my profile picture.  Do you know where I can get a water report for this area? My boat doesn't have depth / fish finder.


----------



## Mangler (Aug 12, 2011)

jbsadler, deepstep is fun, but is a booger to get to unless you have a very small jon boat or a gheeno type boat. If you can get back in there, the shellcracker bite can be alot of fun. My son and I have had some pretty good luck bass fishing by going out of Betty's branch into the river and going upstream to where Kiokee creek comes into the river (left hand side past the golf course). Fish the mouth of the creek and the 1st couple hundred yards inside the creek. There is a # that you can call that will tell you the dams release schedule. It's 1-800-533-3478. If you are going for the "thrill of the hunt", make you some gar lures and fish the same area at Kiokee creek. They seem to accumulate there for some reason...Good luck! Hope this helps.


----------



## anyduckado (Aug 12, 2011)

I've been fishing the Savannah river for 20 years. You don't need a small boat to get in the good places. You just have to time the water flow.  Deep step is a great place to fish, however, you will be competing with everyone else to get in there.  Take your boat and head to the lake.


----------



## dpfman7 (Aug 12, 2011)

I use to fish out of a 16.5' procraft in the river/deepstep. I now fish out of a skeeter that has not seen the river. Send me PM and we can get up sometime and fish either the lake or the river. I agree with Mangler, get up in Kiokee creek. If the water is up you can go a good ways back. There is a grassy patch on the right side up through there that can produce quite well.


----------



## Mangler (Aug 13, 2011)

anyduckado said:


> I've been fishing the Savannah river for 20 years. You don't need a small boat to get in the good places. You just have to time the water flow.  Deep step is a great place to fish, however, you will be competing with everyone else to get in there.  Take your boat and head to the lake.



The bad thing about Deepstep is, it is usually late in the day before you can get any decent sized boat back in there. This only gives you a couple hrs of fishing if you intend to get out of there before dark which is highly recommended unless you have some good lights, some tools and a spare prop! I hit a stump one evening coming out and my prop's codder pin sheared off. I was able to "Jerry Rig" the  prop back on with an old wood screw and make it back to the boat ramp ok. It got dark real quick and the mosquitos are HUGE and hungry. If I was by myself, I could of really cared less, but I had my son with me which was 8-9 at the time and was worried for him.


----------



## jbsadler (Aug 13, 2011)

We had a blast today!  My friends stayed in Bettys Branch with their boat and I went to the opening of Kiokee Creek with my boat and a friend. We caught a few keepers mainly on Crankbait. The water was way low so getting into DeepStep with my boat was not happening.  May try next weekend by the dam.  Anyone had any luck with bass by the dam?


----------



## jbsadler (Aug 20, 2011)

*Sunday*

Heading back to the same spot Sunday morning.  Last time they were really hitting my Bomber Flat A so I will probably try it again. Are there usually a lot of fish by the dam?


----------

